# purpose built external transducer assembly



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

I have decided to mount my transducer outside of the hull. I have made up an aluminium arm that is removable and fits to my Yak via Stainless Steel wing nuts so I can remove when needed. The arm is shaped to the side contour of my Tempo and it simply runs down the side of the Yak and sits about 8 inches below the surface with the trany screwed to the end.

NOW

I want to make it clear that the initial mounting of the transducer by Peril was in no way bad, it's just that I want to see the difference between the setups, thru hull and external. I will hopefully get myself a single later in the year and mount a GPS/FF so Tugboat will go to my 2 eldest boy's. I would rather experiment with their boat   Bastard.

I know some members have their transducers mounted to the rudder I think this is the way I'll go. Has anybody else changed their set up from thru hull to external and were you happy/not happy with the results ?

 fishing Russ


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

try dangling it (the tranducer russ, the transducer!!) over the side of the yak when you are out on the water.

I did this with my old yak to see what the difference would be and noticed that the reading I got from having the transducer in the water was exactly the same as when it was mounted in-hull stuck in sikaflex.

not sure if a better quality unit would have any difference, but I was happy to leave mine inside the hull as there was no difference in the readout at all..


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

if u mount it on the outside u get the water temp if u want it

Jay


----------



## noboat (Oct 24, 2006)

Her's my set up on me Tempo. It folds up with the rudder so I don't have to take it off and it also bumps clear when hit with a submerged object so the trans does not get damaged


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

I do like the look of that noboat will put that set up on my short list.

Jay I will take every extra I can get water temp is a bonus for sure.

Davey you may be right but I just think that the sounder is not working to it's full potential.

 fishing Russ


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

i am going to try a similar installation on my espri Russand mount the transducer on the transom of the kayak with a removable slip on slip off bracket, [ as soon as my back stops tormenting me]


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTRyQAoAABZXgAASQOcQIhAAP+/fsCAAhBqp+Ij1BP1TNR6JtTT9KPUDU9Jimmp+qaeppoNDTECCnua+7UnTlnq9xlGiCKRRFx5ZzXfvl+zwzhLa8eONEBVB0lr9q89T2lkMHTraB3Hj8mG0v4NgQj0IQsrBuLu0WO0BPRN28+i3o4OTTgMYxr9/c1UNFR3v2daOmL8qrlSxnRECvBQIsiZDR0lZ/4u5IpwoSBo5IAUA


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> Baz, Mackrel (Brad) has an interesting transducer stern-mount on the espri using velcro that seems to work for him at the moment. I'll try and remember to get him to post some piccies.
> 
> Red.


 thanks Leigh , would really love to see that,


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Russ
I have the transducer mounted on my rudder on the Prowler 15, and so far have not had any problems at all. The reading is always spot on and it is easy to remove from the water when I land. I just pull up the rudder.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Yep, I have the same sort of trannie setup as simond11, where I just flip the rudder on my Hobie up when I hit the shallow water / shore. Seems to work well. There must be a few ways to secure a trannie to a rudder, so go for it Russ :wink:


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

I've not yet purchased my sounder, but. :? 
figured I'd experiment with a side mount velcro system, whereas I could grab the transducer by hand and shoot it at pylons & riverbank structure,
just like shining a torch around at night, have a look at what's beside me instead of just straight down
we used to do a similar thing, shooting down berley trails years ago
anyone tried this (must be someone else as silly as me)
you could even tether a good size bream or jack (still ticking) to a fallen tree, shoot at the known object from a known distance, 
to give yourself a better idea as to what you should expect to see on your screen
I reckon a bit of playing around and you'll soon find all sorts of goodies.
found them, so how do you excite a grab & run? :roll:


----------



## Basher (Nov 8, 2010)

DougOut said:


> I've not yet purchased my sounder, but. :?
> figured I'd experiment with a side mount velcro system, whereas I could grab the transducer by hand and shoot it at pylons & riverbank structure,
> just like shining a torch around at night, have a look at what's beside me instead of just straight down
> we used to do a similar thing, shooting down berley trails years ago
> ...


Hey Dougout. I know this was an old post and I'm interested to know if you or anyone ended up running with a side to bottom adjustable external transducer mount?
This seems to make sense or are there other issues with this?


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

DougOut said:


> I've not yet purchased my sounder, but. :?
> figured I'd experiment with a side mount velcro system, whereas I could grab the transducer by hand and shoot it at pylons & riverbank structure, just like shining a torch around at night, have a look at what's beside me instead of just straight down we used to do a similar thing, shooting down berley trails years ago anyone tried this (must be someone else as silly as me)


Yeh Humminbird do a bolt on unit thats run on 6 AA's and this unit that has a similar mount to a transom mount is able to be "shon" at objects underwater. It uses a single beam 20degree somar and is exactly the same as the Piranahmax range but able to be pointed.. It's under a BLA Code: 102482 and is called a Fishin' Buddy and the technology is called "Side Finding" (TM).

Mind you I would litterally turn my kayak on its near side to shine through pilons at some stages with my old Perception Minnow amazing what you can see, this would be handy but not something that I'd want in the way with a paddle stroke (canoe yes, kayak ahh nah)......


----------

